# Toshiba Satellite Pro A120 - No Sound



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Help !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Installed XP sp.2, updated to sp.3, downloaded drivers from Toshiba site. No error messages - no sound. Checked sound settings and volume toggle on the front edge of the laptop - all appeared to be working - but still Silence.

Downloaded latest Realtek drivers. SILENCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

REPEATED ALL THE ABOVE. SILENCE COMPLETE SILENCE.

Anybody encountered and solved the same problem ???


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Have you installed the ones for the Toshiba site?

You haven't turn off any Toshiba process in "msconfig"? Have a look at device manager and see if anything is missing from the install.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

jeffvader said:


> Have you installed the ones for the Toshiba site?
> 
> You haven't turn off any Toshiba process in "msconfig"? Have a look at device manager and see if anything is missing from the install.


Thanks for replying. I've tried everything I can think of. Device Manager shows a 'clean board' and shows sound to be working!

Downloaded drivers from Toshiba & Realtek, Reformatted and started from scratch, Googled for solutions and tried them in vain.

There's something basic I am missing and I was hoping the skills and experience of the forum might hold the key.

I hate computers :wallbash:

Julian (L)


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Try this


----------

